# The Verge1993 Mega Thread



## Verge1993 (27 Jun 2013)

Even though this only means I am on a list waiting to get offered a job this excites me beyond anything. I used the search bar looking for information but never reall found anything that cleared up what my question was. One thing I did find was someone said:

"Your CT broker is your point of contact, any information about your status, when it becomes available will be sent to them"

What is a CT broker and is it possible for me to contact them and find out where my position is on the Merit List? I also looked at a Thread from back in 2003 where people wrote when they had first contact, processing stage then the phone call. It was on average a month or 2 after being Merit listed. Is it still like this or did these people just get lucky? 

My two trades Is Infantry and Combat Engineer.

EDIT: My CFAT and Aptitude test scores where above average, Interview was okay and Medical was 100% good to go. I was also in the Reserve from 2011 - 2012 then got out.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## GeorgeD (27 Jun 2013)

I might be wrong but CT(Component Transfer) is only if you are moving from Reg to Reserve or vice Versa so this would not apply to you unless you fall in that category.


----------



## Verge1993 (27 Jun 2013)

GD said:
			
		

> I might be wrong but CT(Component Transfer) is only if you are moving from Reg to Reserve or vice Versa so this would not apply to you unless you fall in that category.



If thats what it means then no I don't fall under that category. I applied for RegF. Nothing involving The Reserve.


----------



## mariomike (27 Jun 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> What is a CT broker and is it possible for me to contact them and find out where my position is on the Merit List?



Regarding Merit List position.

See Reply #6
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110092/post-1222363.html#msg1222363


----------



## Verge1993 (27 Jun 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Regarding Merit List position.
> 
> See Reply #6
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110092/post-1222363.html#msg1222363



That's a little bit of a bummer but it clears it up. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Verge1993 (27 Jun 2013)

For example,

I got Merit Listed today(I actually did) and I then asked my recruiter if he new when the training started this yeah. He then says Training is scheduled for October and then January. I then can expect to see a call in July if not then then maybe one in November or December. Its just a way for someone whos waiting to narrow down a time of when they "might" get a call. So onto the actual question is there a way for anyone on here or one of your local recruiters to find this out?


----------



## DAA (27 Jun 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> For example,
> 
> I got Merit Listed today(I actually did) and I then asked my recruiter if he new when the training started this yeah. He then says Training is scheduled for October and then January. I then can expect to see a call in July if not then then maybe one in November or December. Its just a way for someone whos waiting to narrow down a time of when they "might" get a call. So onto the actual question is there a way for anyone on here or one of your local recruiters to find this out?



What occupations were you "merit listed" for?


----------



## Robert0288 (27 Jun 2013)

You never know, at this point it is out of their hands and yours.  For the reserves, for both myself and a number of friends got called the day before BMQ was about to start.  A few reg force friends got calls giving about a month warning.


----------



## Verge1993 (27 Jun 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> What occupations were you "merit listed" for?



Infantry and Combat Engineer


----------



## Cbbmtt (27 Jun 2013)

I've seen people on this site that have waiting for over a year after being merit listed. Good luck, hope you get in soon!


----------



## mariomike (27 Jun 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> So onto the actual question is there a way for anyone on here or one of your local recruiters to find this out?



You may wish to keep an eye on this thread.

BMQ Upcoming course dates
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110133/post-1222043.html#msg1222043


----------



## Verge1993 (27 Jun 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You may wish to keep an eye on this thread.
> 
> BMQ Upcoming course dates
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110133/post-1222043.html#msg1222043



Thanks I defiantly will. Just hoping too see the actual site update the course dates for fall.


----------



## Cbbmtt (27 Jun 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Thanks I defiantly will. Just hoping too see the actual site update the course dates for fall.



If you say you "defiantly will", does that mean you will or will not keep your eye on the thread? I'm confused.


----------



## Verge1993 (27 Jun 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> If you say you "defiantly will", does that mean you will or will not keep your eye on the thread? I'm confused.



It means I will hence Defiantly "will"


----------



## Loachman (27 Jun 2013)

"Defiantly", or "definitely"?


----------



## NavComm87 (27 Jun 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> "Defiantly", or "definitely"?



 :goodpost:


----------



## Stiman (28 Jun 2013)

Someone needs to take this thread out behind the barn and shoot it.


----------



## Verge1993 (30 Jun 2013)

I tried searching for it but I didn't know how to answer it in small form so i kept coming up with nothing.

Does your local RC have anything too do with you eventually getting a job offer(Infantry, Combat Engineer & Artillery Soldier) or is the matter completely out of there hands as soon as you are Merit Listed?


----------



## mariomike (30 Jun 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Does your local RC have anything too do with you eventually getting a job offer(Infantry, Combat Engineer & Artillery Soldier) or is the matter completely out of there hands as soon as you are Merit Listed?



I found this ( hope it helps ).

"Squad 3 - applicant is merit listed.
Squad 4 - file is reviewed at a national selection board.
Squad 5 - if applicant is chosen they are given a job offer."
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17026/post-279641.html#msg279641

According to the profile, the person works ( or worked ) in Recruiting for 6 years.

Edit to add. Also from the same poster.

"The recruiting centre can't tell you where you are on the merit list because it is a national list and they are not privy to that information."
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/45437/post-398109.html#msg398109


----------



## Verge1993 (30 Jun 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I found this ( hope it helps ).
> 
> "Squad 3 - applicant is merit listed.
> Squad 4 - file is reviewed at a national selection board.
> ...




Didn't clear it up 100% for me but it gave me the general idea of how the process goes. Thanks!


----------



## NavComm87 (1 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> I tried searching for it but I didn't know how to answer it in small form so i kept coming up with nothing.
> 
> Does your local RC have anything too do with you eventually getting a job offer(Infantry, Combat Engineer & Artillery Soldier) or is the matter completely out of there hands as soon as you are Merit Listed?



Your interviewer will likely explain the process after you have completed the interview. That is where I obtained the best knowledge of how my file was to be processed, and how the merit list works.

I was told my local CFRC didn't have the final say in terms of a job offer.

Edited to add info.


----------



## Verge1993 (1 Jul 2013)

NavComm87 said:
			
		

> Your interviewer will likely explain the process after you have completed the interview. That is where I obtained the best knowledge of how my file was to be processed, and how the merit list works.
> 
> I was told my local CFRC didn't have the final say in terms of a job offer.
> 
> Edited to add info.




My local RC didn't say a word to me. He simply said, "its now out of our hands" but I though I seen on the forums that other local RC told them when they could be hearing a call and when the trades selection starts.


----------



## Verge1993 (1 Jul 2013)

Who looks at your File, puts you on the Merit List then say "he/she" gets a job offer?

Is it the DND - http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/contact-eng.asp

Or 

Just some higher up Recruiters?


----------



## MikeL (1 Jul 2013)

Did you forget that you made another thread yesterday asking something similar?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/111180/post-1239381/boardseen.html#new


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Jul 2013)

Why does it matter? It's all part of the recruiting process. Once the recruiter you deal with has completed your application file, it goes forward in competition with everyone else's. There's no other office that you can contact, or attempt to have anyone contact on your behalf. Be patient and let the process happen, if your file is competitive and lands high enough on the merit list, you'll get an offer.


----------



## Verge1993 (1 Jul 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Did you forget that you made another thread yesterday asking something similar?
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/111180/post-1239381/boardseen.html#new



Yeah i just came on to join the two but you beat me too it. Sorry about that.




> Why does it matter? It's all part of the recruiting process. Once the recruiter you deal with has completed your application file, it goes forward in competition with everyone else's. There's no other office that you can contact, or attempt to have anyone contact on your behalf. Be patient and let the process happen, if your file is competitive and lands high enough on the merit list, you'll get an offer.



And It matters because I am trying to get as much possible information that I can. Like I said before I seen some members on the forum say that there RC told them the dates of when selection for certain trades starts and estimated times when they might receive a job offer. I never heard any of these things from my recruiter so I'm trying to get to the bottom of it and figure it out.


----------



## JorgSlice (1 Jul 2013)

1. Wait
2. Submit application
3. Wait
4. First contact
5. Wait
6. Wait
7. CFAT
8. Wait
9. Medical
10. Wait
11. Wait
12. Wait
13. Interview
14. Wait
15. Merit Listing
Items 16 through 25: Hurry up, and wait.
26. Job offer
27. Wait.

 ;D


----------



## Verge1993 (1 Jul 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> 1. Wait
> 2. Submit application
> 3. Wait
> 4. First contact
> ...




Damn the waiting! haha. Well 1-15 is done anyway..


----------



## The_Falcon (1 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Yeah i just came on to join the two but you beat me too it. Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> And It matters because I am trying to get as much possible information that I can. Like I said before I seen some members on the forum say that there RC told them the dates of when selection for certain trades starts and estimated times when they might receive a job offer. I never heard any of these things from my recruiter so I'm trying to get to the bottom of it and figure it out.



There are over 5500 topics in the recruiting forums, including such things as how the merit listing/Job Offer process works, who is responsible for what information (example the recruiters job is  pretty much complete once you have written your CFAT and the file managers and MCC's take over), you didn't search hard enough or at all.  Start reading, and stop posting.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> I tried searching for it but I didn't know how to answer it in small form so i kept coming up with nothing.



Have to say it, as I know so many others really want to say it; Perhaps your problem is that you just don't meet the criteria of what it takes to become a member of the Canadian Armed Forces and the CFRC is being too polite to tell you so.  To be polite, [Yoda voice] the Dunning-Kruger Effect is strong with you [/Yoda voice].


----------



## kevincanada (1 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Yeah i just came on to join the two but you beat me too it. Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> And It matters because I am trying to get as much possible information that I can. Like I said before I seen some members on the forum say that there RC told them the dates of when selection for certain trades starts and estimated times when they might receive a job offer. I never heard any of these things from my recruiter so I'm trying to get to the bottom of it and figure it out.



I have to ask when did you have your interview?  I've personally seen many postings of interview to merit listing to when people get a call based on how long in weeks after the Merit listing.   Are you Merit listed and when?  Your signature says "compleat"  My impression is 3 to 4 weeks after you are done all the testing will your file will actually be in the hands of someone who can do something about it as in job selection.

My interview was June 11th, 2013.  I know my file will be arriving in Toronto from my hometown any time now.  With some luck if the Rumor someone has started on these forums Combat Engineer selection is July 8th, although I been unable to confirm that.  Then maybe by the end of July if all these variables are actually true I may get a call.

I know the waiting is tough,  you have to suck it up. It's the what ifs?  That pop in to your head while waiting.  To much time to think is what does it.   I have only been in the process for a year but have waited a lot longer.  I held of applying for years for unrelated reasons.

Don't believe everything you see and hear, while the vast majority of the people intentions are to be helpful.  I've read my fair share of bad information too and I am only at the Merit listed stage myself.


----------



## Verge1993 (1 Jul 2013)

kevincanada said:
			
		

> I have to ask when did you have your interview?  I've personally seen many postings of interview to merit listing to when people get a call based on how long in weeks after the Merit listing.   Are you Merit listed and when?  Your signature says "compleat"  My impression is 3 to 4 weeks after you are done all the testing will your file will actually be in the hands of someone who can do something about it as in job selection.
> 
> My interview was June 11th, 2013.  I know my file will be arriving in Toronto from my hometown any time now.  With some luck if the Rumor someone has started on these forums Combat Engineer selection is July 8th, although I been unable to confirm that.  Then maybe by the end of July if all these variables are actually true I may get a call.
> 
> ...




My interview was June 12th 2013 and I was Merit Listed June 27th 2013.




> Have to say it, as I know so many others really want to say it; Perhaps your problem is that you just don't meet the criteria of what it takes to become a member of the Canadian Armed Forces and the CFRC is being too polite to tell you so.  To be polite, [Yoda voice] the Dunning-Kruger Effect is strong with you [/Yoda voice].




That was a little harsh so I have the right too ignore you which I am using that right after this post. First I get my head tore off for bad spelling and grammar which I have now changed and used the spell check and now you find something else to complain about. I'm sorry I am not "school smart" but what I lack in there I make up for in my "street smarts".


----------



## kevincanada (1 Jul 2013)

Congrats on your recent merit listing.  Someone did just post they were offered accepted into infantry,  I've seen nothing for Combat Engineer.  There is a lot of us on these forums who are waiting.  I can think of 6 now I've chatted with and many more I've had no interactions with that are presently waiting on combat trade selection.  I'm part of that group as one of my trade choices is Combat Engineer.  Once the ball gets rolling on selections I'm sure we all will be hearing about it.  I know if when  I'm selected I'll be posting for all to see in the recruit forums.


----------



## Verge1993 (1 Jul 2013)

kevincanada said:
			
		

> Congrats on your recent merit listing.  Someone did just post they were offered accepted into infantry,  I've seen nothing for Combat Engineer.  There is a lot of us on these forums who are waiting.  I can think of 6 now I've chatted with and many more I've had no interactions with that are presently waiting on combat trade selection.  I'm part of that group as one of my trade choices is Combat Engineer.  Once the ball gets rolling on selections I'm sure we all will be hearing about it.  I know if when  I'm selected I'll be posting for all to see in the recruit forums.




Thanks, you also. If I do get a call I will be posting it here as well and I would make a Facebook group for that BMQ serial for others who are accepted to join also. Good way to chat and see everyone's face before meeting at the Airport or in Saint-Jean.

I was only Merit listed four days ago but it feels like a month. I had to go back and check my email because it feels a lot longer then 4 days ago. I've wanted nothing more then to be in the service since I was only 11 years old. I then got a taste of it in the Reserves so like you said you just got to suck it up and be patient. Patience is the key.


----------



## kevincanada (1 Jul 2013)

^^^^^

Yup it'll subside some but still be there nagging you.   I have my cell phone on me all day Monday to Friday check for messages often too.  It's a big leap myself I'm itching to get started at BMQ; thinking wow.  I get to go back to school again   Make new friends.  Learn a new career.  Get to jump around the country.   Learn survival training.   Try to live your life though.  It'll take some of the pressure off.   Personally I enjoy mountain biking in rough Teriann.  Great for physical conditioning and a stress relief.  It's win/win for BMQ.


----------



## Verge1993 (1 Jul 2013)

kevincanada said:
			
		

> ^^^^^
> 
> Yup it'll subside some but still be there nagging you.   I have my cell phone on me all day Monday to Friday check for messages often too.  It's a big leap myself I'm itching to get started at BMQ; thinking wow.  I get to go back to school again   Make new friends.  Learn a new career.  Get to jump around the country.   Learn survival training.   Try to live your life though.  It'll take some of the pressure off.   Personally I enjoy mountain biking in rough Teriann.  Great for physical conditioning and a stress relief.  It's win/win for BMQ.




I think my biggest problem is checking my Hotmail and looking at my call history every 10 minutes to see if there is an update on anything. It makes time go super slow. I need to find a hobby.


----------



## BrendenDias (21 Jul 2013)

Well, now we are waiting for BMQ buddy so its all good  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> I think my biggest problem is checking my Hotmail and looking at my call history every 10 minutes to see if there is an update on anything. It makes time go super slow. I need to find a hobby.



You can probably set your phone to give you a notification?

The questions no one has asked are these: You've been accepted and merit listed, you just don't know what trade, right?  Are you looking to start another job or school?

If you have to pay rent or something I hope you didn't quit the job you had as soon as the recruiters said you were accepted, right?

Tip: in the military, nothing is set in stone until you are sitting in the classroom, filling out paperwork.  The same goes for exercises, etc.  (example, I flew to Kingston a couple of weeks back and my name that was on a list, was no longer on the list.  Luckily someone didn't show up so I took their spot)

PATIENCE.


----------

